# Old brick & mortar pond with plaster coating, need help



## kjac3585 (May 4, 2009)

If this is in the wrong forum please move it.

I need to resurface a 25yr old pond in my backyard. It was constructed with bricks and mortar for the shape and then coated with what I think to be plaster. The plaster has developed many cracks and bare spots over the years and it needs another coat.

How should I prep the surface before replastering? The surface is very rough. Do I need to chip off as much plaster as possible? or should I use a bonding adhesive instead?

The pond is small, about the size of a large bathtub 8x3x2. It has a 6in lip around the outside which poses a problem for the plastering. I can't do an underwater cure because the lip is not underwater. Would I need to get concrete fortifier to mix in with the plaster so I can air cure it instead?

It appears that they used some kind of metal sheeting around the lip of the pond as well. I'm guessing it was to give it a flat even surface. The problem is that the plaster has revealed some of this steel and it has now rusted somewhat. Should I remove all rust and plaster over it?


----------



## MZ-HANDYMAN (Jun 7, 2009)

WOW No help since may?

You didn't say if it was above or below ground. Either way...

We'd like to see pictures (Before and after) if you get this. no activity on account since original post.

My suggestion is to Add a 2" layer of sand to the bottom and the sides if it will stick. pull off the top layer of bricks, Add a liner to it (Make sure to fill the liner before securing it) secure the liner to the top bricks by predrilling holes then use tapcon screws and Stainless Steel fender washers or large rubber washers with small SS wahers on top. then mortar the top bricks back or change the top layer to decorative stone.

DO NOT COAT IT WITH THINSET! (That was an inside joke!)

I'd like to see the finished results.


----------



## customST (Aug 12, 2009)

*here is your help*

the pond is 8ft by 3ft by 2ft. why replaster a pond that you use?? use a pvc liner fold it neatly wrap over the edge stack stones. or put a small pump system then call it a day.


----------

